# Haunters/Haunt Actors/Creative Souls In CT???



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

Curious if there are any members of this board who live in CT and are interested in working together on commercial haunt and/or help with home haunt? 

Already have home haunt, but am looking to go to next level. I'm in negotiation with two local attractions...

Thanks...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I would love to be able to help you out..that sounds like a haunters dream come true. If you were in NJ we could talk but this is just a little far to commute. Good luck though!


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

*Ct???*

Thanks for your response. It is a dream come true!!! The park really wants to move forward and I want to stop having so many people coming to my home haunt. It's a blank canvas and I'm hoping to find others to collaborate with (like yourself) who share the love of the industry.

Do you get involved with anything haunted in NJ?

BTW, Nothern NJ's not that far - we could put you up in a coffin :xbones:


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Good luck!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OOOOOOHHHHHHH, sleeping in a coffin!!!!! How wonderfully tempting! Unfortunately, I'm in central Jersey, at the shore as it's so eloquently put. I have a home haunt here with a walkthrough maze in the back yard. There is a place down here I'd love to get my hands on but the only problem with it is that there is no parking at all in the area. Other than that, it would be perfect. I really wish there was some way to help you out with this.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey trishanne, which part of the shore. I spend time in Cape May and sometimes Wildwood. I'm south jersey.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm in Monmouth County, near Asbury Park, Belmar, Avon. Exit 100 off the Parkway. You should come join us at the next BBQ in July.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Man, I wish I was close enough to help...  I'll, uh, send positive vibes across the states to you?


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes...

Trishaanne - have you considered setting up a shuttle to a remote parking lot? Hire/rent a bus and throw a few actors in the mix to make it a most memorable ride. :xbones:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard, enjoy your stay.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

hope all goes well if i dint live so bloody far away i would help out, with my little knoledge lol best wishes on getting it up to the next level


----------

